# Mathews S2, DXT!



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.mathewsinc.com/


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

wow, glad to know i wasnt the only one staying up for it, im in cleveland,oh so i woke up at 11:50 to see it, and forgot they were central time and hr behind us, oh well, that dxt is pretty cool, i cant seem to find the ata on either bows though? am i missing it?


----------



## walnut (Nov 28, 2006)

the ata is on there under specs. 
I like the S2. I have a dren from last year.


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

same bows different ata


----------



## AK12ring (Jan 8, 2006)

*even shorter*

i dont really know why they would come out with a 29" ata your peep will be a mile out


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Is that it?*

I was expecting a little more than that. I was hoping they were going to come out w/omething to keep up w/ the other bow man. w/ speed some thing that would blow everything away. I don't know I'm a little disapointed.


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a bit lost I gave up my XT for a new O8, I don't see much difference, a little longer, a little shorter ?


----------



## Cheyenne19 (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like the brought back my switchback and in doing so have been caught.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*back to,,,,*

Back to watching the classifieds for nice used bows!
Will try to find a DXT to shoot today. 
Should be lots of them on UPS trucks rolling today. [dealer demos].
It's a fun time of year.


----------



## Retro (Oct 30, 2005)

Mathews is falling behind..The same Bows for the past 4 years just a few smaal things are diiferent..PSE has them beat as well as Bowtech and Dimaond..Next year bows should hit the $1000 mark sad..


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I guess My predictions where right after all on the other threads after the first 08 37"A/A the second 08 was shorter A/A and a whole 2fps samo repeat with more dollars for 15 pages in magazines now.


----------



## Abner (Aug 29, 2005)

*Dxt*

I am bummed out about the DXT, the only thing that thing will be good for is blind hunting. And 322fps, come on the drenalin shoots 320. I was really hoping for something a little more revalutionary. I do like the Drenalin LD, I think they will make an excellent 3-d/hunting bow.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

badbow148 said:


> repeat with more dollars for 15 pages in magazines now.


I can't count how many freaking times I've seen you post that.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Truth hurts pay good money for mag. Mathews bow looks nice but not after seeing it that much in that many mag. Give there customers a price brake and with the 08 prices oh no.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

badbow148 said:


> Truth hurts pay good money for mag. Mathews bow looks nice but not after seeing it that much in that many mag. Give there customers a price brake and with the 08 prices oh no.


But seriously, do you have to paste 'samo/samo' in every single 08' Mathews thread you come across? It's not adding to anything.


----------



## gethuntin (Nov 23, 2004)

Anyone see the boxes they come in,, i dunno if they all do maybe the first one the dealer gets looks like this but it looks like it cost $50 bucks alone, id rather have it come in recycled egg cartons for 50 less dollars.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

what i don't like is the price increase. Happy to see a new cam. don't care if the riser is redone to something "flashy" - I prefer a smooth draw, just don't care for the price increase that comes with the DXT


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*I cannot wait until we are able to be a dealer!!!*


----------



## uobobdun (Mar 11, 2005)

If the evening Portland traffic isn't too bad I'll be able to shoot one tonight and I'm looking forward too it.


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*saw the DXT today,,,NICE BOW:*

very light weight and compact. Sure would be nice to have it in the stand. I hunt well 'limbed' oak trees and short ata bows are an asset IMO. I'm not well funded enough for a new bow but I like the DXT. Not set up so I couldn't shoot it.
Comes in a glossy black pizza box!


----------



## Abner (Aug 29, 2005)

*dxt*

Better eat your wheaties. It s fast but hard to draw for me. It was quiet and dead though. Overall I really like the DXT. But I would have to buy a 60#er. After shooting the LD right beside it, the LD shot 295fps and the DXT shot 306fps with a 380 grain arrow 29/70. But the LD is a dream to draw. Needless to say I ordered my LD today.


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

got to shoot the DXT today. there are some differences from the DREN. the grip is thinner feels more comfy to me the draw cycle seems to be smooth and easy to hold. the new LOST CAMO is kinda diff but seems to have the pink cast to it that the switchbacks had. the limbs are built up different around the axle and wheel openings compared to the DREN. shot relatively smooth for being so short. you will have to shoot it to draw your own opinions.:wink:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

I had an opportunity to shoot the DXT this evening!! I was pretty impressed with it. Very smooth, love the narrower grip, camo pattern seems to be a cross between the drenalin and the mission bow. I held it back for about 2 minutes and was able to hold the bow almost motionless. Good balance, short, and quiet! Overall :::Very Nice Bow::; I will be getting 1 soon....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Are you guys sure the grip is thinner?

What is the name of the new grip?

Will it be on the LD also?


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*grip,,,,*

I didn't think it was any thinner when I inspected the new DXT this afternoon. Looks just like all the Mathews grips,,,fat!
Took a file and random orbital sander to mine a couple years ago. It is possible to make a factory Mathews grip feel like a Torqueless grip [Name?].


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow those bows are slow.. :sorry:


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Jason Balazs said:


> Wow those bows are slow.. :sorry:


I think it's safe to say shootability :right: speed.


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

This afternoon I stopped at my local shop, and I shot the DXT. Personally, I didn't like the bow. Not saying that it is a bad bow, but it isn't the bow for me. Here are my thoughts... 

"Lost Camo"... I liked the camo. Not bad looking at all. The camo wouldn't stop me from buying the bow. 

The new cam looks like it will be a lot easier on the serving then the Dren is. 

I really didn't care for the 29 3/4" ata. A little short for my taste. 

I shot the bow at 65 pounds, and it was absolutely dead in the hand, and quiet, with just a rest on the bow. 

The shop bow maxed out at 71 pounds. 29"@71lbs, with a 351 grain arrow, the bow consistently shot 308-310. 

The thing that I really didn't care for about the bow was the draw cycle. It really stacked up toward the end of the draw. In my opinion, no where near as smooth drawing as the dren, or the xt. But, the bow was a bit long for me, but everyone that shot the bow while Iwas there agreed. 

I'm sure some people are gonna love the bow, and i'm sure some are gonna hate it. I'm leaning toward the Dren LD personally.


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

*dxt*

i shot it today and it was smooth and no vibration at all.the camo is awsome it blends really good to the woods and inviroment.i would pick one up this year


----------



## JC-KS-BowHunter (Oct 31, 2007)

*when is the dxt for sale?*

i got the money saw it when droped off at the store today but didnt know the date when they are for sale does any one?


----------



## cowboyarcher1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Retro said:


> Mathews is falling behind..The same Bows for the past 4 years just a few smaal things are diiferent..PSE has them beat as well as Bowtech and Dimaond..Next year bows should hit the $1000 mark sad..


Don't forget Martin and hoyt. . . I think we have seen the peak of single cams. With the exception of the Black Max II, there is no single cam bow on the market that I'm aware of that will hit that 330fps mark. Speed wise, Mathews IS behind. I don't know that a single cam will ever be able to catch up. They do shoot like a dream though! Smooth and quite, and easily fast enough. . .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

JC-KS-BowHunter said:


> i got the money saw it when droped off at the store today but didnt know the date when they are for sale does any one?


Dealers are taking orders.

My LD is suppose to be in in 2 weeks.


----------



## ArcheryPlus (May 18, 2005)

*Ld*

I have LD's available at my shop now. So they are available.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I just saw the SXT at the shop.

That is a nice bow. :thumb:

I like the camo on the bow, but the hat looked a little off. ukey:


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

I got to shoot the DXT today. They did not have the S2 in yet. I thought it was very smooth. It only had a rest and a loop on it and it was very quiet. It has a solid wall and holds very good. I am only 5'6" so its not that short to me. I shot the Drenalin LD earlier this week and it was nice too but I really liked the way the DXT shot. Just my opinion.


----------



## dustinw58 (Oct 2, 2006)

I shot the dxt today an was impressed. Very smooth easy draw, Very quiet. Camo looked really good. Seemed to be fast in my opinion. First thoughts at looking at it was is this a kids bow. But looks are deceiving. Needless to say I'll be swithching from Hoyt to a Mathews this year.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I shot the DXT last night, and the DLD. Both are super bows, the DXT is amazing how it holds for a small bow. I am ordering an all black DXT with a matching T5 Quiver. The Draw Cycle was smooth, and speed was good, the balance was outstanding, the new grip felt great, the camo looked top notch, the quietness was superb, and the hand shock was void. It looks good too with the new cutouts in the limbs.

I am selling the Dren..:wink:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

cowboyarcher1 said:


> Don't forget Martin and hoyt. . . I think we have seen the peak of single cams. With the exception of the Black Max II, there is no single cam bow on the market that I'm aware of that will hit that 330fps mark. Speed wise, Mathews IS behind. I don't know that a single cam will ever be able to catch up. They do shoot like a dream though! Smooth and quite, and easily fast enough. . .


Pearson has a new bow out for 08 TX4 with a 330IBO single cam


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

badbow148 said:


> Pearson has a new bow out for 08 TX4 with a 330IBO single cam


Sounds like a nice bow, but we won't know how they attained the speed until Pearson actually releases it. With aggressive draw and a little shaving of brace height, I can see today's single cam bows passing 340 FPS.
If it has at least a 7" brace height and a relatively smooth draw, It'll sell well, that I'm sure of.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I just noticed something about the S2 specs...in the first post it showed the riser length to be 22 7/16" and now on the website they have changed it to being the same as the Original SB @ 25 1/2"... So I am wondering how this can be the same as the original SB and be lighter and have less parallel limbs yet the same string and cable lengths and same A to A...?? 
I think they're losing it!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

The S2 is a re-release of the Switchback, with some minor riser machining changes and the new camo. Everything else is identical.
It retails for $10 less than the Switchback.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Lawrence Archer said:


> The S2 is a re-release of the Switchback, with some minor riser machining changes and the new camo. Everything else is identical.
> It retails for $10 less than the Switchback.


Don't forget new cam too. :wink:


----------



## cowboyarcher1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Lawrence Archer said:


> Sounds like a nice bow, but we won't know how they attained the speed until Pearson actually releases it. With aggressive draw and a little shaving of brace height, I can see today's single cam bows passing 340 FPS.
> If it has at least a 7" brace height and a relatively smooth draw, It'll sell well, that I'm sure of.


I guess this is a bit off subject, but i do remember one single cam bow that broke the 340fps mark. . . An '04 black Max II. . . It was custom made at 50% let-off, and 80lbs(this bow is the reason the 50% cam is even listed in the catalog). At a 29" draw, it would let a 430 grn a/c/c go at speeds in the 345fps range. I believe that is 113 ft/lbs of KE. . . If you do the math, that is an inch short of IBO spec, as well as 30grns heavy in the arrow. You could only shoot the bow about one shot per week though. . . It was too hard on your shoulder!! 

I agree though, about a 7" brace height and a reasonable draw. It doesn't even have to be in the 330's. Look how many Drenalins Mathews sold last year. . .


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

i can't wait to get my dxt.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*new*

Sweet !!!


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Checked out the new DXT was nice drawing/had a nice valley/true 80% let off holding nothing but sharp angle to the release to short A/A and still need improvement on grip. Oh my $850.00 and it is not worth being $350.00 to $250.00 over some other bows that can come very close to matching it in every way. The name alone is not worth that much extra $$$$$$.MY .02


----------



## murph62 (Aug 26, 2007)

its worth it! look on ebay and see how much better the resale value is. you could hunt with that dxt next year and almost get all your money back. its crazy what mathews bows go for on that web site.:wink:


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

murph62 said:


> its worth it! look on ebay and see how much better the resale value is. you could hunt with that dxt next year and almost get all your money back. its crazy what mathews bows go for on that web site.:wink:


Made be to another Mathews 4 lifer


----------

